

 What do you think of my app's splash page? - zx76
http://getxau.com/splash

======
chrisclark1729
DESIGN: It's cool and awesome for minimalist design nerds like myself, but I'm
not sure if it will convert well. That's speculation, so you might want to get
a more authoritative view point on that.

COPY: I think you need to get a little more niche on your target and add one
more layer of benefits to your copy.

1.) Working in a small team? -- Of what? Of programmers? Of elephant trainers?
Of baristas? You'd be surprise how good people feel when you call them out
specifically.

2.) Use Xau to stay connected and task-focused. So what? I don't think anyone
cares about staying task-focused. They want to stay task-focused so they can
make money, or build a great product but staying task-focused for the sake of
staying task-focused doesn't sound very compelling. I would personally change
it to: Use Xau to stay connected and task-focused so you can...[insert benefit
your clients care about most]

Hope that helped!

~~~
zx76
Thanks for taking the time to comment!

Your point about listing benefits rather than features is excellent - I will
definitely be amending the copy.

The app's theme is one of being sufficiently simple that it's sector agnostic
and I was thinking of people who would appreciate this as its market - but I
think you're actually more correct: its better to have a specific group feel
the app is for them.

------
slater
Congrats, you made a splash page! :P

~~~
zx76
I did. I've also coded 90% of my app and I'm trying to find out whether I'm
even going about marketing it the right way. I actually have another Internet
business but since its aimed at a decidedly non-tech audience I'm new to the
business of launching a web app aimed at a more tech savvy market.

I see from your comment threads you'd rather people didn't post till their
apps were finished. I think asking for feedback from HN about how you're
marketing your app is as valid as asking for feedback about the app itself.

